
Are H-1B visas being “hijacked” to lower labor costs? - randomname2
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/are-h-1b-visas-being-hijacked-to-lower-labor-costs/
======
jamra
I read elsewhere that only a few outsourcing companies made up the lions share
of h1-b visas. I wonder how much good talent we are missing out on due to the
increased difficulty to get an h1-b.

